# Majoun - A very old (over 1000yrs)way of eating cannabis



## diggitydank420 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Ingredients*

1/4 ounce of cannabis tops
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup walnuts
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground anise (not star anise)
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup water
2 tablespoons butter (or cannabutter)
Instrutions:


Remove stems and seeds from 1/4 ounce of marijuana tops, then dry and crumble the leaves. In a dry skillet, toast the leaves over very low heat until the aromas are released.
Mix the leaves with 1/2 cup raisins, 1/2 cup walnuts, 1 teaspoon ground nutmeg, 1 teaspoon ground anise, 1 teaspoon ground ginger, 1/2 cup honey, and 1/2 cup water, adding more water if the mixture is too dry and crumbly.
Simmer together until the mixture is soft and thick. Mash by hand or transfer to a food processor and blend, using several short pulses.
Stir in 2 tablespoons butter, spoon into a jar, and refrigerate for storage. Spread on crackers or plain cookies, or use as a filling for stuffed cookies. Majoun will keep for 2 to 3 months refrigerated.
I have not tried this recipe, but I have read about it in a few books and haven't found it on this forum so I thought I should share.


----------



## shamegame (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting.I do not find the recipe appealing personally, but very unique and historical recipe.Nice post.


----------



## iToke (Sep 19, 2007)

if stoners have managed to remember anything for more than 2 days it must be good
so a 1000 year old weed recipe must be pretty good lol


----------



## red phoenix (Sep 20, 2007)

lol @ i Toke's comment
im going to have to try the recipe when i have extra weed


----------



## Sana (Apr 13, 2012)

I made it a few days ago.

Total duration in my case was 2 hours.
I had put around 8 grams of thc instead (last of a huge bag  ) of the tops and 2 grams of tops that were crushed. I used a ?sieve? to filter large pieces. 

My opinion: 

Its very good, it tastes like an marrocan spice shop smells.
But its exagerated that you begin to trip after a spoonfull. I put 2 crackers on top of each other with the majoun in the middle. I need about 4 to feel as stoned as i would be if i smoke 0.3grams of cannabis on my own. Maybe i just smoke to much i don't know. 
I know my cannabis is potent so it's not crap weed.

Conclusion:

Just make it, its well worth your time and weed. And ok its not so potent as many say on the internet but you have ALOT of majoun so i can eat like a 100 crackers if i want too, so theres plenty.



Sorry for improper english, has been a while i talked english on forums


----------



## gioua (Apr 15, 2012)

what the HECK??? they had food processors 1k years ago?
seriosuly anything with *anise in it will kill the pot flavor (could be a good thing? some hate it)*


----------

